# Personal Goals for Late Spring/Summer



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought that we could post our personal goals for summer. Preferably but not limited to fishing goals.

Personally i would like to

1. Catch a (legal) Bream on Fly
2. Catch a (legal) Kingy on Fly
3. Do both of the above out of my yak!!
4. Get fit! (whilst paddling to complete goal 3)

Hopefully i will have ticked all of the above by early next year.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Snapper over 60cm
Tailor over 60cm
Kingfish over 80cm
Flathead over 90cm
Jewfish over 1 metre


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Geez Dave, you don't want much do ya!?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

(1) Paddle and camp over night on Pelican Is. and do fishing.
(2) Muck around with yak in the surf a coupla times to improve my swimming skills.
(3) Survive the summer.
(4) Catch a fish, anything other than catfish and toadies.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Any kingfish
Any jewfish
45cm bream
60cm flattie
40cm whiting


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Aw! Just gimme a Spanish Mackeral (legal size)
Ditto Big Tuna
Mangrove Jack
Snapper over 7Kg
Wahoo
Cobia
Dolphin fish
King Georg...............No, no. Not THAT big

Cheers all Andybear :lol:  [/b]


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

kingie over 1 metre (off yak) :evil: 
snapper hitting magic 20lb (anywhere, anyhow but on the yak will be all that sweater)  
learn how to surf the yak a heap better :lol: 
stay away from Mr bitey :shock:


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

here are my goals in no particular order.
1. Don't capsize when coming back to shore and going out :? 
2. Dive and hunt in 20m of water
3. Get a 20kg+ Spanish
4. Catch more fish than my brother (most important one  :roll: )
5. Find some sweet drop offs, bomies and caves at hankcock shoal and off Arkies
6. :arrow: Catch coral trout at the spots mentioned above


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

In no order

1. Finish fitting out the yak
2. Pull one decent bream out of the Minamurra 
3. Successfully master surf re entry (the going out bit is ok)
2. Catch one pelagic of legal size from the yak
3. Get a decent snapper from the yak
4. Get a decent jewie from the yak
5. Lose a few kegs from paddling
6. Have a shit load of fun

Jeffo


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

catch a good size bream on artificials , good size flattie on hard bodys, a kingie around 4kgs, have a good session on tailor, catch my first bass , and surf the espri in the bay break at port hacking and loose a lot of weight


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

fishing goals always change as each benchmark is reached and kayak goals forever are dynamic,but to set goals for the summer ahead..... catch a flathead in the yak that is bigger than the 70cm one i have landed wading the shallows..... tonight for example the wife and i waded the shallows and landed 3 flathead and a cocky salmon on lures and sp's and in a place where we could launch the kayak and drift around and even watch a coupe of eelphins swim past. And a goal would be to catch any thing on fly too. a hint..... dont drink a bottle of wine afetr fishing and try to type...... the fingers turn to thumbs and fight for the keyboard :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRqJf0IAACdfgAASQG1+gDhCVCA/59+wMACtaGqn5U/Sn6o03pTRoyeo0zUBptR6FNEeoZBo0A0AANAaSaGgDQDQABoAQAUHd/VE1xSgtV5hyH6itDsrMNPhPrKGG3ePMIWwhDwELkgUmlDN0VZBJWmdMAcxSkus9BQj2MK5xCAh6YG+bBpPGIxyk1MTeOB/qzLtP2ty8qQQrGAvlUJkKiYBlGbMWIl7Z1+yMelAiYmDCRTqjiQCneBYuD9CJwQlFpOzF3JFOFCQGol/Qg==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Put a face to another AKFF member who I haven't previously met every few weeks, and just enjoy every outing regardless of the outcome....simple is always achievable without stress :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm...

1. Murray Cod @ LBG ( In season hopefully )
2. Visit Googong Dam & troll up a Golden Perch!
3. Salt on the yak @ Merimbula and Durras over Xmas break
4. More trips off Eden for Kings in Dads stinkboat ( Boo! Hiss! )
5. Turning 30 & actually getting my Drivers Licence for the first time


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

1. enjoy more paddling with the family
2. to catch a bream on SP's
3. to catch a flattie over 60cm


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I will start with just 1 fish, any fish, any size, not fussed!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, hmmmm, right, yeah

1: Jack (legal size)
2: Jew (legal size)
3: Trade my Predator for the new Viking coming out :twisted: 
4: Land bigger and better fish from my new yak 
5: oh and a kingy would be nice to


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Not fall off for a whole month!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

1) Catch a 50cm+ snapper off the yak in Port Philip Bay before I leave for Canberra (on Dec 11th   )
2) Catch a garfish on a SP
3) Catch a bream on a SP
4) Catch 2 crayfish for chistmas lunch


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdYKz4oAACvfgAAScOXy0rCmWAov//6wMACmBqp+p6SPFA9QNDQDTyaR6T1PUyBhoaaAGgANAADIaBqaCZPQiAADQGQBieoQCuZip3wU7rUkwSr2fVY5EMl/dZneldEhdmhF7IsJdVaOOJk12kTpIouwix7WcM63JhBpi0nB7VWT0zeaEYERedSXI1NKq77JLxWVvVLbhQiMaLFm4EIpUDkl4sCmr7RaEqUanrIJrSpiw9YcwcETUuHrwik5p57LZ4UY4HSCO+AggwTmNOLFqBUuvYAxAkCyyWGgkN/i7kinChIawVnxQA==


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

1: Buy a Hobie Adventure
2: Take said Adventure on a 3-day kayak/camping fishing trip around the prom mid Feb. 
3: Catch a dirty big red from PPB (or anywhere for that matter)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

troppo said:


> (1) Paddle and camp over night on Pelican Is. and do fishing.
> (2) Muck around with yak in the surf a coupla times to improve my swimming skills.
> (3) Survive the summer.
> (4) Catch a fish, anything other than catfish and toadies.


all of the above, with troppo hopefully and:

chase some schools of working tuna and land a nice bluefin 
a barra out of of one the dams up here.

First and foremost though I just want to achieve number (4) above...6 trips for 2 fish  i'm in a definite drought.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

For me

1) Get past the toothys' to fish Coffin Bay
2) Catch to mother of all kings in the above spot
3) Settle into Perth for some kayak fishing
4) Catch the mother of all Jew/Mulloway in the Swan river in Perth

Not much really.

Yakabe.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Further (paddling)
bigger (fish)
more (species & trips)
different & better (locations)
better (fishing company than self)


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

My short term goals are - 
Westralian Dhufish from my yak, plus
Tailor - 60cm plus.
Pink Snapper.
Mackeral - probably not until Feb - March, so doesn't count right now.
Baldchin Groper would be nice.
Coral Trout to round off.

Just hope I get some decent weather to get out where the fish will be.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Any snapper from PPB deeper holdings on Hb and to work out hoop nets for crays.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Move house so I can get a yak and start thinking asbout real goals.

Rob.


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm with you Dodge and Occy - just have a blast on the Yak is my main goal although I will mention two more

- Make more of an impact on the local fishery (Glenbawn) (PB this season - 40cm Bass) :lol: 
- Not lose contents of stomach on an outside fish
:roll:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Get my hands on one of Fishmatics South African Stealth kayaks and hope it is all it looks cracked up to be. Got a quote for freight today from Qld to tassie, around the $6-700 mark. Man it had better get here in once piece or I will be one unhappy chappy.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> Ok, hmmmm, right, yeah
> 
> *3: Trade my Predator for the new Viking coming out *:twisted:


OK Rik... enough teasing... give us the goss! :?: :?:

DogFish


----------

